

OVH giving 10 000 servers for free to test new USA DC - GBiT
http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/usa_order_beta.xml

======
GBiT
They giving 90 every day (Intel Core i3 2130 2x2(HT)x3.4+ GHz - 16 GB RAM, 2x1
TB HDD - 100Mbps).

Servers will be active till August for free to use.

1\. You need to follow their twitter account. 2\. Every day, different time,
they say then.

Today it took 10 sec to take all 90 servers. So start trying 1-2 minutes
before time they announce and you will get one.

